# how long till second egg?



## holguinerito (Oct 27, 2009)

so last nite i saw the first egg and today went by and no egg the cock was on top of the egg all day today as usual .so far she is back on the nest and no second egg . the reason i ask is because in my short experience i only seen taking a day and half for the two eggs to be lay if nothing after that then is only one i quess.how long has been the longest you guys wait for the second to be lay?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

The second egg is laid the second day after the first egg (if first egg is on 22nd then second egg will be on 24th, in a vast majority of cases this is the schedule but at a very few occasions there have been pigeons laying the second egg the very next day after the first egg and also on the third day.


----------



## holguinerito (Oct 27, 2009)

thanks for the answer. I was also looking at the same factor you mention before and i think one egg is it for this pair on this round both are cock 05 and hen 08 so not to old for the hen.goin by the info on her band shes a local so later on i will try to contact the loft she comes from to see what her story is. Im on my cell now so ill coment a bit more on this tomorrow thanks again.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I agree with Sreeshs...

However, when I was trying to determine, once and for all, if Gimie or WoeBeGone was the hen, I decided to watch the next time the second egg was due. They had always laid the second egg in 48 hours. 

An egg was laid...Soooo, when the next one was due, I sat and watched....and watched...and watched...

NO egg! I figured only one was going to be laid in this round. Ha! What happened?? The NEXT day (3rd) there was the second egg!!  

I guess they didn't like me voyeuring!! 

However, at this point, I'd be willing to bet that WOE is the hen...just by their actions!! Ya just never always know with these sneaky pijies!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

45 hours after the first one is laid , look for it in the late afternoon early evening.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

mr squeaks said:


> ...I guess they didn't like me voyeuring!!
> ...Shi


ROFLMAO!!! Shi, you are too funny! I have been fortunate enough to be on hand twice when eggs were being laid. Both were Grace's and she had already started to lay when I showed up. The first time I stayed to watch but the second time I left to give her some privacy.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, Terri, you are _very_ fortunate! *sigh*

It's not like they _never_ see me! Their home is right next to my bed! AND, WHO lets them out to exercise? WHO feeds and waters them? WHO cleans up after them? 

However, Woe is very protective! When I sometimes reach in to remove a poop, she goes berserk, beak striking, wing fu-ing and yelling, "GET your hand out of my home! AND, while you are at it, QUIT staring at us!" 

Oh well...maybe some other time... *sigh*

Love and Hugs
Shi the mistreated


----------



## holguinerito (Oct 27, 2009)

so the second one got out on mid day 26


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Congrats  , so are you allowing the parents to incubate and hatch them or will it be replaced by dummy eggs ?


----------



## pidge-girl (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm glad she laid her egg, but next time, just to be sure, check your pigeons vent to make sure she is not egg-bound. I had a hen years ago who was a day late on laying her egg and when I checked on her the egg was stuck only 1/3 of the way out. I had to rub olive oil and help her with it the rest of the way. They can actually die from being egg-bound so it's always better to be safe then sorry!


----------



## holguinerito (Oct 27, 2009)

sreeshs yes only this time ill let incubate and hatch .


----------

